# Dumping bios from Apple cards



## pipomolo42 (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi,

Currently, GPU-Z does not seem to ba able to dump completely the rom of a Apple card...

Does it read it from 0xC0000, or from the card's BAR register ?

Apple Nvidia cards have 128kb roms (64kb for BIOS and 64 kb for EFI), and only the first half is copied to 0xC0000.

To be a bit more precise: the card's romchip contains two contatenated PCI Option Roms, and the Option Rom PCIR structure contains an "indicator" byte which is equal to 0x80 if this is the last Option Rom, and 0x00 otherwise

And Apple ATI cards romchip seems to only contain a EFI Option Rom, and the machine's EFI Firmware contains somethingthat looks like a ATI BIOS Option Rom. So, in this case, what is present in 0xC0000 has absolutely nothing in common with what is in the romchip

It would be really nice if GPU-Z could dump them correctly ... and I'm available if testing is required (as it seems it's a closed source application, there's not much more I can do).


Regards,
Alex


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 25, 2008)

gpu-z reads using the PCI BAR or internal GPU mechanisms, but never using C0000.

what kind of bios dumps do you get with gpuz ?


----------



## pipomolo42 (Jan 25, 2008)

Well, here is the full dump of my card: http://boeglin.org/~alex/7300_orig.rom

With GPU-Z, I only get the first 59904 bytes.

At offset 0x18 of the Option Rom, you have a word pointer to the PCIR structure, and at byte 0x15 of this structure, you have the "last rom indicator" byte.


----------



## pipomolo42 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello,

It seems the issue is still there in GPU-Z 0.1.6.

Is there anything I can do ?


----------



## pipomolo42 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sorry to insist  I just tried 0.1.7 with the same result. Also, even if only Apple cards use that kind of "multi part" roms now, it might become much more common soon, as EFI is supposed to replace bios in the next few years (or at least, that's what EFI vendors are claiming)...


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2008)

youll prob get your answer but w1zz is at cbit and will offline for a couple of days


----------



## Bundy (Mar 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> youll prob get your answer but w1zz is at cbit and will offline for a couple of days



Lets buy Wizz a crackberry so he can respond 24/7


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2008)

no thats like the wow of phones poor w1zz


----------

